# system root password



## blakjak (Apr 4, 2012)

I've installed a *Free*BSD on my AMD120 Acer laptop but my keyboard doesn't function when the system asks me to type the system root password during installation. When I restart my machine, I'm able to type the username but unable to type in the password.


----------



## fonz (Apr 4, 2012)

blakjak said:
			
		

> I'm able to type the username but unable to type in the password.


You're able to type the password just fine. It just doesn't show up on the screen, which is normal. Just type it and hit enter.

Fonz


----------



## maulana23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I have a problem which also the same with the title of this thread, System Root Password,.

I used a Freebsd-9.0-Release-i386-memstick.img on USB and let it run by itself.
So after finish boot loading, it prompts for user login and password (there is no GUI for installation like sysinstall), I wonder if anyone could tell me the login and password for this?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

The installation doesn't require a username or password to start.


----------



## maulana23 (Aug 30, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The installation doesn't require a username or password to start.



But on my server it always asks,..

the start up is similar as if I have installed this on my server but actually haven't.

Or maybe, it's using login + password for live cd? is there any password required for live cd?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

maulana23 said:
			
		

> Is there any password required for live cd?


I think that's just root with an empty password (just press enter when it asks for one).


----------



## maulana23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like I know what is the problem,.

My server has already got FreeBSD 9.0 installed before (so basically it's already set up with login + password),.

And there is no "Boot from USB" option on the server (which I thought I installed new FreeBSD from USB before),.

I apologies for taking your time for my silly mistakes,.

thank you again SirDice.


----------

